
'Almost certain' Russians sought to interfere in 2019 UK election – UK Gov - mellosouls
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-53433523
======
hsnewman
It's so easy to attack a country this way rather than forcefully. Once we have
a president we should put great pressure on Russia.

